# Custom Joytech firmare (VTC, RX200, RX300, RXmini, Cuboid etc)



## VapingSquid (3/2/17)

This is the most insane custom firmware I have seen. Running correctly on my RX200S.

Just download the Wismec firmare updater, then the myevic.bin file below, flash and profit!
Oh, also, be careful 

Link below...

Compatibility:

Joyetech
eVic VTC Mini
eVic VTC Dual
eVic VTwo Mini
eVic VTwo
eVic AIO
eVic Basic
eGrip II / Light
Cuboid
Cuboid Mini
Cuboid 200

Wismec
Presa TC75W
Presa TC100W
Reuleaux RX75
Reuleaux RX200S
Reuleaux RX2/3
Reuleaux RXmini
Reuleaux RX300

Others
Vaponaute La Petite Box


https://github.com/ClockSelect/myevic

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Po7713 (25/6/17)

Have a look at this software it's pretty cool and works very well https://nfeteam.org 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

